# My rant about buying/selling villagers.



## kylie32123 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes yes, thank you for coming to read my Ted talk. I've been mad about this for a while, but it's REALLY driving me crazy nowadays.
Basically, everywhere, (here, discord, etc.) people want to sell villagers for an INSANE amount of NMT's. Doesn't matter which one, if it's either tier 1-2 on popularity, sellers seem to expect anywhere between 50-400 NMT's. Wow. And when people actually pay these absurd amounts, other people are like, 'Dang, I can sell my villagers for that much- and MORE!' It's not fair to people who genuinely want a certain villager, but can't make any offers because they don't have hundreds of NMT's, such as myself. 
Yeah yeah, NMT's are the new TBT, everyone wants 'em, I get it. I really do. I'm just sick of the amounts that buyers have to pay and sellers expect to get. 
I however must add that I appreciate the people who sell villagers for a reasonable price. No- popular villagers shouldn't be free, but come on, 400 NMT's for Raymond, or Audie, or even Judy, is just ridiculous.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 28, 2020)

Yea and I’m concerned so many new accounts have so many NMT and no one seems to question it.when they have amiibos hopefully the prices will settle down


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 28, 2020)

Being frustrated about it is fine but this is unfortunately just how game economies work.The new ones you listed have inherently less supply because they can't be invited via Amiibo and they are popular. A similarly popular/desired villager who has an amiibo is way less expensive as a result. A great example is Judy and Marshal, I think they are roughly equivalent in overall popularity but Marshal can be invited via amiibo so his going price is like 25% of Judy's. And Raymond is nearly twice as popular as either. 

Amiibos for the new villagers should help.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 28, 2020)

selling villagers on discord seems like a scam tbh. everything is way overpriced there and the greed runs rampant.


----------



## Mephala (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree completely! How on earth are people even getting their hands on that many NMTs legitamitely? I honestly don't understand, it'd take me _forever_ to even get like 15 of them without TTing a ton.

I just hate all over-inflated prices for villagers regardless of whether they're bells, NMTs, etc. )':

Also, I don't know if this is a dumb question, but why do people want so many NMTs? Like why is it the new currency? The islands don't really offer anything. You can get different flowers from Leif now and hybrids aren't that hard to grow yourself (it seems easier in NH because I don't even water my flowers and I end up with tons of hybrids, lol!). Is it just for looking for villagers??


----------



## xara (Apr 28, 2020)

that’s part of the reason why i don’t want to buy villagers from anyone - people are charging an arm and a leg for them. while insane villager prices aren’t anything new (see: marshal prior to amiibo cards being a thing in new leaf) but it’s almost scary. and the fact that people are even selling villagers on ebay for rlc? anybody who entertains that is honestly almost as ridiculous as the seller imo


----------



## Strong Badam (Apr 28, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> selling villagers on discord seems like a scam tbh. everything is way overpriced there and the greed runs rampant.


Yea I've never had luck either selling or buying there. I think the anonymity and ease of making a new account/leaving servers, and ghosting someone is too high. I prefer here + reddit where you can view their history to see if they are legit or a brand new account.


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 28, 2020)

It's supply and demand. The new villagers don't have Amiibo cards so it's difficult to get them. Everyone wants them, so there's high demand and very low supply. Prices, as a result, will be high.

That's unfortunate, but it is baked into how economies (even outside of AC:NH) tend to function. Maybe over time, prices will decrease if amiibo cards are released or hype dies down as people get the villagers they want.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 28, 2020)

If people were asking for reasonable amounts of NMT, I'd consider it OK even though I don't like trading with NMTs... but the prices are definitely overpriced, even for the new ones.

I genuinely don't have time to get enough Nook Miles to buy Audie. I can at best get 3 NMT a day due to my personal schedule IRL. Audie's going for 100+. That's over a month just to get a villager, and any other villager is a week. That's just nuts.


----------



## skylucario (Apr 28, 2020)

yeah,, this is why when i trade my villagers, i don’t ask for payment. the real payment for me is that they go to good homes/people who have them as dreamies, and all of my past villagers have thus far!

...actually, all of them were given away for free except for judy, whom i actually traded for molly to someone who randomly saw my post about her on tumblr (i had reblogged some judge judy meme the day before i got her in my campsite, so i was like LOOK AT THIS COINCIDENCE). i had tagged it something like ‘i want to give her to someone who can’t otherwise afford her. but molly would be great, too, lol’. it was pretty great. was gonna do a giveaway, but she really wanted judy and happened to have molly...how could i not accept that offer?!


----------



## Lucile (Apr 28, 2020)

My opinion is that people shouldn't even be trading villagers so early in the game. I like that Animal Crossing teaches you to be patient. I didn't even buy the "online Nintendo pass" (don't know how it's called, hope you get what I'm talking about) because I WANT to play real-time and don't want to be tempted to trade so early in the game.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

When I saw people selling villagers on discord for the first time, I was so baffled, like "omg you are selling your friends??" lmao
Now I understand that you have to make a living on this economy, but it feels bad... I will search for my own villagers, thank you. I only bought Lucky, which price was very reasonable and the seller was the kindest. I don't even check New Neighbour Network anymore except to look someone to give my villagers :/


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 28, 2020)

All of the villagers I've traded have been free since I know they're going to good homes.  I can understand why popular villagers are really pricey, but yeah if I'm doing any trading it's usually on here.

I've had an iffy experience on reddit which made me stop using it for trades.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 28, 2020)

This is why I only use this forum for trades. The greed and anonymity running rampant on Discord are a major red flag to me. I would never pay more than 20 tickets for a villager (I respect people who do though!), so paying 500 or more is just baffling to me. Like how do you even get that many I-

In this forum, I've *always* managed to find that one nice person that will sell something at a very reasonable price (I've now gotten three tier 1 villagers for 16 tickets total from some very kind TBT users, and I got my entire dreamie list in NL in a similar way). I like this community more than anywhere else. The kindness and generosity are unmatched.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 28, 2020)

It's frustrating for sure, but I've met some immense kindness in finding a villager I wanted that was out of my reach because of his price. There are still reasonable and fair people, just not as many of them. 

I wouldn't mind the prices if people would accept things OTHER than nmts, like bells or TBT. I don't even really understand why people need so many NMTS. Once you get all your dreamies, islands are useless aside from if you are really short on resources. Unless you get a villager, sell them for NMT to hunt villagers to sell them for NMT in an endless cycle which seems a bit time consuming for little payoff. 

tl;dr why do people even want NMT when they don't even do much


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree that in general there has been a lot of greediness and over inflation going on. I think the whole NMT thing and how it is now so easy to obtain/buy, the prices have just been astronomical. I have been extremely lucky and paid at most 10 NMTs for any of my tier 1-2 villagers that I have. Someone on this forum literally traded me Marshal for 10 NMTs and some items. I think as soon as the people who are willing to buy these villagers at these insane prices get them, the market prices will considerably drop. It's best to just not give those kind of people any kind of attention. Ignore them and let them sit on their own greed.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

This is why I went and found Raymond, Audie, and Sherb through mystery islands and campsites. Finding Audie and Sherb on the mystery islands were pure luck though.


----------



## Nooblord (Apr 28, 2020)

Thought this rant would be more along the lines of:


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> It's frustrating for sure, but I've met some immense kindness in finding a villager I wanted that was out of my reach because of his price. There are still reasonable and fair people, just not as many of them.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the prices if people would accept things OTHER than nmts, like bells or TBT. I don't even really understand why people need so many NMTS. Once you get all your dreamies, islands are useless aside from if you are really short on resources. Unless you get a villager, sell them for NMT to hunt villagers to sell them for NMT in an endless cycle which seems a bit time consuming for little payoff.
> 
> tl;dr why do people even want NMT when they don't even do much



It seems people want NMT now because that’s the standard of currency that was somehow set for sales now. I’m not sure why or how that has happened, because t now that people use NMT as currency so often, many want them to be able to fund their own dream villagers that they may not have amiibos for.


----------



## Llunavale (Apr 28, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> sellers seem to expect anywhere between 50-400 NMT's. Wow. And when people actually pay these absurd amounts


Yeah, that's the loop you're frustrated about right there - people pay it, so sellers sell for that, then someone offers a bit more, then sellers jump on that new price. It'll be up and down for as long as there's no easier way to get the populars.



AndyP08 said:


> I’m not sure why or how that has happened


Bells lost their value incredibly quickly because of the dupe glitch that was discovered on like day two of the games release and because people can just time travel to generate lots of them quickly.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 28, 2020)

I've seen people accept bells for popular villagers in the millions but part of the problem with the bells vs NMT is twofold:

- CURRENTLY Bells don't do as much in ACNH as they did in ACNL, making them worth less than they used to be (home expansions are cheaper & you do less of them, you can make tons of bells a day just hitting rocks lol not to mention they simplified the trees). not to mention the duplication glitch flooding the market with bells.

- Nook Miles Tickets are harder to obtain @ 2000 NM per ticket (grinding nook miles will take you hours) & provide more utility by letting the player meet new villagers & island hop. You can get rare islands & you can cycle thru tons of villagers by using NMT & if you don't TT, there's basically no other way to get your dreamies but to hope a nice friend gives them to you or wait on your campsite... for months lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> I've seen people accept bells for popular villagers in the millions but part of the problem with the bells vs NMT is twofold:
> 
> - CURRENTLY Bells don't do as much in ACNH as they did in ACNL, making them worth less than they used to be (home expansions are cheaper & you do less of them, you can make tons of bells a day just hitting rocks lol not to mention they simplified the trees). not to mention the duplication glitch flooding the market with bells.
> 
> - Nook Miles Tickets are harder to obtain @ 2000 NM per ticket (grinding nook miles will take you hours) & provide more utility by letting the player meet new villagers & island hop. You can get rare islands & you can cycle thru tons of villagers by using NMT & if you don't TT, there's basically no other way to get your dreamies but to hope a nice friend gives them to you or wait on your campsite... for months lol.


Don’t even get me started on having less home expansions in NH


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 28, 2020)

This is what makes me terrified of searching for my dreamies. I can't shell out 50-100+ NMT just to get a villager. At least in the days when they sold for TBT, the prices were not only reasonable (100-300TBT for high tier), but you could earn the amounts just by actively posting and being a member of this community.

But now, with my poor luck (and it taking ages to even get people to leave so I can search for new residents), it'll probably be quite some time before I get my absolute favorite villager (Beau) and my other dreamies.

I know that it's inevitable that the economies get blown to heck in games like this, but it does make me sad to see. One of my friends wants to get a Switch soon and play her first AC game with _New Horizons._ She's already fallen in love with the wolf villagers and I hated to tell her how hard they would be obtain outside of sheer luck. Not that I won't do my best to help her, too, but... it's really daunting when you look at the prices on their heads.


----------



## Taj (Apr 28, 2020)

Honestly, I can live with the inflated prices. That's just how economy functions. I think the biggest gripe is that the spark to where we are is due to glitching and cheating bells or tickets. This creates a lack of trust and possible resentment; "did I get outbid by somebody that cheats? Because if so that's unfair". There is no way to tell whether resources are earned, resulting in a more fragmented community. It's safe to assume that a big reason why we're at this point is because of glitches. But there's no point to complaining, the damage is done. My friend tends to say "grind, glitch, or get out the way". Unfortunate but true


----------



## Stil (Apr 28, 2020)

You think 400 is bad? lol you should have seen when raymond was selling for 2000 NMT


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 28, 2020)

At the height of New Leaf, I sold Drago for nearly 65 million bells, or about 260 NMT. Things were crazy then but somehow it seems even crazier now.

Especially with the avaliability of amiibo, the costs of trading in this game are insane.


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

Also, I hope Nintendo releases a Raymond amiibo soon. He is single-handed breaking this game's economy :^)


----------



## Fey (Apr 28, 2020)

Some people do earn the tickets more or less legitimately, though not in a way I’d be able to reconcile with my playstyle. 

I saw someone say that they host cataloging in return for NMT, earning them ca. 100 each day they do it. While that’s a pretty fair price imo, I just wouldn’t have enough items worth offering since I don’t TT or want to go and catalogue them from others myself. 

It being how it is, I think particularly real-time players have a hard time competing in the market at the moment. I’m just glad that I’m in no desperate need for any one villager or thing, and can just ignore the whole mess if I want to.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 28, 2020)

Turning the villagers into an economy is definitely the weirdest aspect of multiplayer. It's stupidly overpriced, but people are stupidly desperate to grind for it and get the cool new villager. Some of them might be duped, but I think people are more likely to create new characters to grind starter nook miles achievements and drop bought nook miles ticket on their island before deleting the character. 

It's all very weird, I would recommend going to more obscure places to find a more reasonable way to trade for villagers.


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 28, 2020)

While I've played almost all AC games, this is the first time I take a peek at the online community, guided by a friend who has been active for years. I have to be honest, I feel terribly bad about how much some people have to save up to get the characters they want. I tried to join the economy but then I realized that:

1) I don't like to sell villagers, I prefer an exchange were we both get characters that we like, or just give away for free those who decide to move from my island and I don't really need staying for longer that they have been (I like to get to know them a little at least) or that are actually my friend's dreamies. Please do not believe I'm against this practice, my friend has a cycling thread and I'm happy to see her selling other people's dreamies while she searches for her own.

2) As someone who doesn't have a regular free schedule I could never compete against those super high prices even if I wanted to buy characters.

My biggest concern right now is people buying villagers outside this place, as I've seen on websites like Nookazon. It's a cool website, or at least it was for a while, I've been selling items and giving away characters there too, but now a lot of scammers are using characters such Raymond or Judy to scam newbies that don't understand yet how to avoid problems in exchanges.

The good thing about this economy is that is not mandatory, you can get everything by your own in your game, it's not like some MMO were someone gets a time limited item only a few could get and it's impossible for others to find it again.

Also the NMT economy is getting worse outside this website, I've seen people asking for tons of NMTs for the most basic items.


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> It being how it is, I think particularly real-time players have a hard time competing in the market at the moment. I’m just glad that I’m in no desperate need for any one villager or thing, and can just ignore the whole mess if I want to.


^ I agree with this. My playstyle with any game I play has always been to be a completionist (doesn't help that I'm impatient) and therefore TTing isn't a big deal to me, but I can imagine how much harder it is for people that don't (I do respect non-TTers though, I feel like you enjoy the game more!). For example, spending about an hour or two browsing Nook's Cranny and I can already make at least 50-100 NMT. I mean...people will pay you NMT to do the most basic things like gathering wood or watering flowers. And you can make a decent amount of NMT by letting people into your island to get DIYs. So from a TTer's perspective, the economy is bustling right now.

Also want to add that I don't really play the stalk market, but lots of people with high turnip prices can charge you NMT to go to their island to sell turnips. So to make money (bells), you have to spend money (NMT). XD


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 28, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> It's frustrating for sure, but I've met some immense kindness in finding a villager I wanted that was out of my reach because of his price. There are still reasonable and fair people, just not as many of them.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the prices if people would accept things OTHER than nmts, like bells or TBT. I don't even really understand why people need so many NMTS. Once you get all your dreamies, islands are useless aside from if you are really short on resources. Unless you get a villager, sell them for NMT to hunt villagers to sell them for NMT in an endless cycle which seems a bit time consuming for little payoff.
> 
> tl;dr why do people even want NMT when they don't even do much



AGREED! like damn you don't even want bells?? which is the PRIME currency in the game? how you gonna pay off your house loan with NMT -_-


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 28, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> AGREED! like damn you don't even what bells?? which is the PRIME currency in the game? how you gonna pay off your house loan with NMT -_-



I've legit had someone tell me "I have no need for bells."
Meaning they either did the dupe glitch or get REALLY lucky with stocks cause what the heck, how do you not need bells? Unless you TT like mad and play stocks, you kind of always need them?


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah, the villager trading economy feels pretty gross and antithetical to the spirit of the game to me. I really appreciate it when I see someone posting a free trade or a giveaway when they have a camper or someone moving out that they know is popular. Reminds me that the community is still a community most of the time.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 28, 2020)

Why would anyone need 2000+ NMT?? @w@ I just don’t get the appeal. The islands aren’t even all that tbh, but maybe that’s just me  If the person had a villager that would sell for that much, why not trade him for your favorite villager, items or a (hopefully) reasonable amount of bells? My brain is confuzzled (＞人＜; )


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 28, 2020)

_I've met people that genuinely don't even know why they are asking for NMTs, they do it because other user's do it_.

I think it's fair to ask for them, since I also stack on some from time to time just in case a villager wants to move, and I like to gather resources or check if I'm lucky and I get a special island, but just thinking about spending 500 NMTs makes me dizzy.

I'm pretty sure as I said, that there are a lot of users that don't even use them and trade them back since it seems to be a ''coin'' that lots of players prefer over bells.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Orieii said:


> Why would anyone need 2000+ NMT?? @w@ I just don’t get the appeal. The islands aren’t even all that tbh, but maybe that’s just me  If the person had a villager that would sell for that much, why not trade him for your favorite villager, items or a (hopefully) reasonable amount of bells? My brain is confuzzled (＞人＜; )


I think I can see why someone having an expensive villager wouldn't just trade it. First you would have to find someone that has your villager, but if your villager is for example certain cat boy I can see people searching for your dreamie to exchange it. But then here's the thing, most people have more than one dreamie, and if you have the opportunity to sell Raymond and get enough NMTs to buy all or most of your dreamies why ask for just one?


----------



## AngelLynette (Apr 28, 2020)

I will just stick with the villagers I have. I didn't like that 2 of them just showed up and left me unable to search for one I prefer instead. Luckily I had one move out and was able to use one of my Amiibo cards and got June, (i dont keep up with popular villagers, lol) but she's still not my favorite. I would love to have Bluebear and Beau back. I had them in acnl.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 28, 2020)

I think the trick here is being lucky enough to be online when the right 'sellers' are online. I've been extremely fortunate with the kindness of members here when I was looking to adopt certain villagers. None of them have charged me NMT. Mind you, I only could have offered 10 at the most because I'm poor with nook miles at the moment, but they never even tried to charge me either. So while there is certainly a lot of greed out there, I can at least share that I've encountered some very kind and generous people!


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 28, 2020)

I've given away and received one villager (both were free exchanges) through Discord. Luckily, the server I'm on has a subform where people give out their villagers for free, but I've seen some of the crazy prices. Honestly, seeing how crazy Raymond's are makes him one of my least favorite villagers now.


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 28, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> I've given away and received one villager (both were free exchanges) through Discord. Luckily, the server I'm on has a subform where people give out their villagers for free, but I've seen some of the crazy prices. Honestly, seeing how crazy Raymond's are makes him one of my least favorite villagers now.


I'm in two AC Discord servers, and while in the smaller one people just give away their villagers for free, the other one as it grew and new members came... Even people who had given away villagers for free started charging. There was this user that took a photo of her amiibo cards and her prices were crazy! Luckily I stopped her quickly from scamming some newbies, as she had stated there wasn't any other way to get those villagers than her amiibos. People can take advantage of new players and for a wholesome game like AC, it breaks my heart to see it


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 28, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> I'm in two AC Discord servers, and while in the smaller one people just give away their villagers for free, the other one as it grew and new members came... Even people who had given away villagers for free started charging. There was this user that took a photo of her amiibo cards and her prices were crazy! Luckily I stopped her quickly from scamming some newbies, as she had stated there wasn't any other way to get those villagers than her amiibos. People can take advantage of new players and for a wholesome game like AC, it breaks my heart to see it



I'm in two as well. One of them is the very big one (last I checked it had 50,000 people) and another is only about 80 people. 

I saw a twitter meme of someone saying they had Raymond, and to DM them for their VENMO!


----------



## CodyYuki (Apr 28, 2020)

Totally agree with this really high prices being set becuase of some other greedy people, its just normal econ that runs through games like these where things can be rare and hard to get. Yet having a certain way to get something can ruin the fun at the chance of that happiness. Because of how easy it was to gain bells and such it's hard to having EVERYONE set a agreement on what the price of things should be.


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 28, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> I'm in two as well. One of them is the very big one (last I checked it had 50,000 people) and another is only about 80 people.
> 
> I saw a twitter meme of someone saying they had Raymond, and to DM them for their VENMO!


Oh yeah I'm not a law expert, but as far as I know isn't that illegal? Does someone here know if selling AC stuff for real money can be considered illegal? I meant it's Nintendo's property but again, I'm not on the smart side when it comes to legal stuff and business


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 28, 2020)

I want Raymond, but he's definitely not worth 400 NMT. If I had 400 NMT, I'd rather go to 400 different islands to see what I get. I know it's not guaranteed to get him that way, but at least I think I'd have more fun that way. 

Besides, he'll eventually get an amiibo. And regardless, I think the price will go down for him as time goes on.


----------



## BeezyBee (Apr 28, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I want Raymond, but he's definitely not worth 400 NMT. If I had 400 NMT, I'd rather go to 400 different islands to see what I get. I know it's not guaranteed to get him that way, but at least I think I'd have more fun that way.
> 
> Besides, he'll eventually get an amiibo. And regardless, I think the price will go down for him as time goes on.



Plus, I feel like you have a much better chance of finding him on a mystery island then earning enough miles to purchase hundreds of NMT.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

kylie32123 said:


> No- popular villagers shouldn't be free, but come on, 400 NMT's for Raymond, or Audie, or even Judy, is just ridiculous.



These villagers are new, so it's to be expected they will be infatuated in price. 

Is there a specific villager I can help you obtain outside of these and Ankha?



DJStarstryker said:


> I want Raymond, but he's definitely not worth 400 NMT. If I had 400 NMT, I'd rather go to 400 different islands to see what I get. I know it's not guaranteed to get him that way, but at least I think I'd have more fun that way.
> 
> Besides, he'll eventually get an amiibo. And regardless, I think the price will go down for him as time goes on.



Have you tried the campsite method? It seems to have worked for a few players.


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree it's frustrating how much people want however, I don't like when people say that there isn't a way of getting so many NMTs legitimately.
If you go to the Museum Shop on this forum (the art shops), some artists charge 10+ NMTs for their work. There are also people who charge services or items for NMT on the Nook's Cranny of this forum.
So it can easily be artists or people with shops on this website.
When I wanted to buy Marshal, I just sold TBT for NMT so there's that way too, if I ever need more I'll probably ask for more in my shop that I recently made.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 28, 2020)

I agree it's nuts. I got stupid lucky cause Raymond is in my campsite today. I'm keeping him not selling him. And I even saw a couple youtube videos where a guy spent 200 nmt to find raymond on a mystery island. It's not just villagers though. Have yall seen what people are charging just to let someone sell turnips in their store? Ridiculous.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 28, 2020)

Personally this makes me enjoy giving away highly popular villagers for free, just out of spite. Lol.

Edit: If I ever find Raymond on my random island adventures, that bad boy is getting some stupid contest created for him. Whoever comes up with the best hipster joke gets the kitty for free. No bribery, you're gonna have to be Actually Witty.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 28, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> Also, I hope Nintendo releases a Raymond amiibo soon. He is single-handed breaking this game's economy :^)


I won’t even need his amiibo. I’m not letting him move and villagers don’t move now without you telling them they can.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 28, 2020)

I hate NMT as a currency for the most part. I don't like spending a long time picking up/dropping a bunch of the same in game items, and trying to keep track of the amount needed for the trade (I am very bad at math). The reason I stuck around on this website was because of the very convenient, very quick out-of-game currency, and the review system . And now TBT feels like it's some forgotten currency. 

NMT can be nice right now though when there is one or two very specific items that I want quickly, and people are willing to fly all the way to my little island to trade that item for a single nook miles ticket.

Personally I think Nintendo should make NMT non-transferable, *and/or* re-release Amiibo cards with the addition of cards for the new villagers. Fix this mess that the community's in.


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 28, 2020)

Dude, I don't even understand what's so appealing about NMTs? Like do people just use them to roll for other villagers that are either dreamies or to sell? I don't get it.

That's why I always give away/sell my villagers for super-duper cheap. People should be allowed to have the villagers they really love and care about, not just gather villagers to sell to the highest bidder.


----------



## Clock (Apr 28, 2020)

Nookazon is unfairly overpriced for overrated villagers for nook mile tickets and it’s ridiculous seeing people pay for turnip entry fee, because the people that pay lose some of their profit from turnips.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 28, 2020)

I gotta admit I definitely felt the greed when I had Marshal and Raymond in my camp, thinking "HEH I'M GONNA SELL THEM FOR A LOT OF NMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" but ended up just giving them both to friends who were looking for them. I sold Beau and Whitney too for 5 & 10 NMT respectively, and I currently have Julian who I'll probably also sell for no more than 20 NMT :c it doesn't feel fair especially for players who aren't in the crazy NMT economics game and just really want their beloved dreamies without having to sell an arm and leg.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 28, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> Nookazon is overpriced for overrated villagers and it’s ridiculous seeing people pay for turnip entry fee, because the people that pay lose some of their profit from turnips.



I checked out turnip.exchange the other day and saw some players were charging fees like 500k bells per trip. Which is actually more money than a trip worth of turnips costs through Daisy Mae at 110 bells per turnip.


----------



## allainah (Apr 28, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> I agree it's frustrating how much people want however, I don't like when people say that there isn't a way of getting so many NMTs legitimately.
> If you go to the Museum Shop on this forum (the art shops), some artists charge 10+ NMTs for their work. There are also people who charge services or items for NMT on the Nook's Cranny of this forum.
> So it can easily be artists or people with shops on this website.
> When I wanted to buy Marshal, I just sold TBT for NMT so there's that way too, if I ever need more I'll probably ask for more in my shop that I recently made.



this ^^^ there is also other websites like nookazon for example where NMT don't cost an arm and a leg. I've traded basic items in my storage for 1 nmt each and i now have 100 NMT saved up. Only took me about 3-5 days to earn it all from trading. People who say it's not do-able without time traveling/duping are just not playing right ;3


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yeah get what you mean here op! Like I genuinely do find it fun to grind for nmt and all that jazz but it's starting to be a little bit scammy tbh lo


----------



## voltairenism (Apr 28, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I won’t even need his amiibo. I’m not letting him move and villagers don’t move now without you telling them they can.


Well, with amiibos there will be more Raymonds in the market, so the price will go down. And, ofc, people who want him that badly will just buy the amiibo instead of grinding for NMTs


----------



## Hatcher (Apr 28, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> Plus, I feel like you have a much better chance of finding him on a mystery island then earning enough miles to purchase hundreds of NMT.



Well, actually, you don't because the odds for him are 1/805 at worst and 1/490 at best (with 9 other cat villagers).

However, that's just for Raymond. There are still other good villagers you can get on mystery islands so I'm certainly not discounting island hopping, just hunting for Raymond specifically if you can outright buy him for 400 NMT.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 28, 2020)

I feel you. I assure you though but not common that there are kind people out there and I've seen their generosity that given popular villagers out for free. Thankfully I've got genji and maple for 20 nmt each which I thought was a good deal. Did have to throw 66 nmt for Sherb which is all I had and the guy was like you know what I'll take em


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2020)

BeezyBee said:


> Plus, I feel like you have a much better chance of finding him on a mystery island then earning enough miles to purchase hundreds of NMT.



People are trading for the NMTs. Raymond has a 1 in 805 chance (35 species x 23 cats) of appearing on a mystery island. 

With 400 Island visits you have a 39.18% of finding him. You don't get a 50% chance until you use 558 tickets.


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 28, 2020)

When I first decided I wanted Audie, I saw her going for 250-400nmt.  I decided to start saving, but It would take forever if I did it without the forum.  I got really lucky with RNG and got popular villagers so I got some NMT for them, and the rest was island hosting for Celeste and stuff, charged sometimes and others I just asked for tips.

I paid 70NMT for Audie today which was pretty much my entire stock, I couldn't imagine paying for Raymond.  I've seen him go between 1-2k.  Luckily I got him as a move-in after Tex left.  Bidding in auctions can be stressful, you never know how much others have or what people want to be offered.  But NMT are easier to trade than back in the day 15mil, running to and from the bank omg


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (Apr 28, 2020)

as for why people ask for NMT instead of IGB i think getting IGB is waaay too easy. once i discovered the turnip exchange discord i got around 15mil igb practically overnight. igb feels like an infinite resource to me so NMT feels like the only currency other than TBT that could possibly be useful for anything. even if i have all my dreamies there will always be people who want to use their NMT to find villagers, especially if you run a cycle town so i think NMT are at least slightly more useful than IGB.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 28, 2020)

AppleCat said:


> When I first decided I wanted Audie, I saw her going for 250-400nmt.  I decided to start saving, but It would take forever if I did it without the forum.  I got really lucky with RNG and got popular villagers so I got some NMT for them, and the rest was island hosting for Celeste and stuff, charged sometimes and others I just asked for tips.
> 
> I paid 70NMT for Audie today which was pretty much my entire stock, I couldn't imagine paying for Raymond.  I've seen him go between 1-2k.  Luckily I got him as a move-in after Tex left.  Bidding in auctions can be stressful, you never know how much others have or what people want to be offered.  But NMT are easier to trade than back in the day 15mil, running to and from the bank omg



Audie is different, because she is Peppy and thus more common than Raymond and Judy due to the guaranteed Peppy at the start. People started to realize that thus her price dropped.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 29, 2020)

If everyone stopped paying absurd amounts for villagers, people would stop asking for so much. But, that probably won't happen for a long time (if I ever does), and as long as people are willing to buy at those amounts, people are going to sell them for that much. This is why I like auctions more, since it's more the buyer's decision, though of course there will always be someone who is willing to put more in


----------



## Laureline (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah it’s just very discouraging for someone who doesn’t even have 20 nmt. I really want to get my dreamies, but not have to drain my nm that could be used on island things. I’m not sure why people who played new leaf and used tbt to buy/sell villagers. Are ok with selling their villagers for such high amounts.


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 29, 2020)

I never considered NMTs as a negative thing, I always just saw them as an easier to carry form of currency. In game you can only carry 4.1 mil IGB in your pockets in one trip, which (at the time I did a lot of villager hunting) was 20 NMT/2 spaces in your pocket. I recall in New Leaf, when Marshal was selling for crazy amounts, people would spend hours upon hours going back and forth and dropping bells on the floor. I always just looked at NMT as convenience for currency, and its a nice and quick tip for those who open up their islands for turnips/recipes/furniture/etc. When people hoard thousands of tickets, I don’t think it has a purpose (though, they are versatile in that sense since they can be used for island hopping) more than currency.

We do run into the problem of the NMT to IGB rate deflating though (I believe NMT are down to 150k IGB?). In that sense, they’re unreliable, though I still understand the appeal And convenience to them, though.

As for insane prices for villagers, this seems nothing new to the Marshal hype we saw in New Leaf (aside from the fact there’s no new Villager amiibos yet). But the game has also been out for a month and the economy in extremely unstable now. Give it some time— people will save up more currency (whether that’s IGB or NMT in the future), the price of villagers will surely go down, and everyone who works hard will have their dreamies soon enough.


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 29, 2020)

i swear that discord is on another level. one of my biggest problems with the nmt inflation is that even lower tier villagers get priced high. i've seen people ask for 10-15 nmt for tier 5 villagers, and i'm always so confused. like you expect people to fork over 10 nmt just for midge? (no offense to midge! loved her when she was on my island) it's really sad because it just makes it harder for people to get their dreamies on discord, even if they're not as popular.


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 29, 2020)

New to this board (sort of— made an account and forgot about it). I’ve been playing online on Reddit since NL, and I think the explosion of new players to the game might also be causing some volatility. I was really excited at first with all the new players and the community growing over night, but the tone’s really changed. Given I only did turnips sometimes on r/acturnips which has a strict rule on no entry fees/trip requirements, this whole greediness on Nookazon and Turnip.exchange with lavish fees is astounding to me. At the risk of sounding gatekeep-y, I really kind of miss the mid to tail end of ACNL. I migrated over here to get away from a lot of what’s going on in r/animalcrossing.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 29, 2020)

It always irked me how expensive villagers are to buy! But in my case I don't really have a lot of dreamies in tier 1-2. 

I snagged Zucker for free on this forum by luck, and I paid 10 NMT for Olivia from discord. ( it was 5 NMT actually but I told the seller that I would give him 5 more if he waited for me to have an empty plot and he did!)

All my other villagers I found while island hoping. 

I think most people are so crazy for NMT because they still have lots of dreamies to get. I also would love Judy, but I can't afford her now and do not want to sacrifice Olivia to do the campsite trick. But if I didn't have Olivia, I would certainly do the campsite trick!

I will say that discord is not such a bad place! You just have to find the best offer! Now they even have a channel for free villagers in boxes and I saw a lot of tier 1s in there. You just have to be extra quick. but eventually you will find someone reasonable. I've had more luck giving away free villagers on discord (where even untiered villagers where claimed in minutes) compared to TBT.

If I look back on the past for my Olivia hunt, I spent around 50 tickets island hoping for her. I just wish I would have gotten her initially from someone for even 20 NMT, I would have still not wasted so many tickets. So I say to take into consideration that, that perhaps the luck is not in your favor! I've spent 100 NMT island hoping leisurely for Judy and still nothing! Soon I will her her market value in how many trips I did and it is possible to discover that I still haven't seen her on any islands!

So I say to just try to find the best deal you can get and go for it. I think it is more crushing to spend 100 tickets for your dreamie island hoping and he s not there, than to fork that amount for someone you REALLY WANT. But if you can wait a little, there will be someone eventually who will give a lower number!


----------



## kylie32123 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm aware that NMT is the new economy, and if you wait for the new amiibos (believe me, im waiting, lol) prices will deflate. I, along with other people here i see, agree upon the fact that NMT's bring the greed out of people. Only reason why NMT's are valuable is because you have a chance to get a villager on an island lol. but even tho NMT's are the new thing, its still not fair for people to dish out thousands for a villager. I am however, glad to see im not the only person whos frustrated about this. i know one day prices will be reasonable, but it prob wont be for a while


----------



## lila (Apr 29, 2020)

The pricing has definitely gotten way out of hand.  Not just with villagers but everything (entry fees, turnip selling etc).  All you can do is try to avoid engaging in it and hope it all blows over soon.

I have a lot of tier 1 villagers that I’m intending to let go. I’d rather someone who really wanted them get to have them, than be complicit in this AC economic crisis lmao.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 29, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Oh yeah I'm not a law expert, but as far as I know isn't that illegal? Does someone here know if selling AC stuff for real money can be considered illegal? I meant it's Nintendo's property but again, I'm not on the smart side when it comes to legal stuff and business


It's not illegal because it's technically resale. You can always resell an item you purchased legitimately from the manufacturer- once someone buys an amiibo, nintendo has transferred ownership of that individual amiibo. There are laws to protect consumers from scalpers, but there are no laws (in the US, at the federal level) to prevent people from scalping. So yes, although it's probably morally wrong, it's totally legal for someone to charge you $100+ actual dollars for a marshal amiibo card.


----------



## BluePing (Apr 29, 2020)

I completely agree! I spend 5 days to get 50 NMT and I still can’t afford my desired villagers. Spending hours on need grinding nook miles to get nothing in return due to absurd prices . The more I think about it, the more annoying I find it. People who are busy all the time can’t even get half the amount I get as I have quite a lot of time to spend on animal crossing so what on earth are they gonna do whilst lacking nmt and also lacking time. The prices are obscene and unfair and people shouldn’t have to pay these prices. I just wish the currency switched back to tbt to make it fair...


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 29, 2020)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> It's not illegal because it's technically resale. You can always resell an item you purchased legitimately from the manufacturer- once someone buys an amiibo, nintendo has transferred ownership of that individual amiibo. There are laws to protect consumers from scalpers, but there are no laws (in the US, at the federal level) to prevent people from scalping. So yes, although it's probably morally wrong, it's totally legal for someone to charge you $100+ actual dollars for a marshal amiibo card.


Oh I don't mean the amiibos, but for example the character I saw being sold, who was Audie and as such there is no possibility of an amiibo card

More like in game items for real money, I said illegal but I meant more like against their terms of service? Sorry English isn't my first language


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 29, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> When I saw people selling villagers on discord for the first time, I was so baffled, like "omg you are selling your friends??" lmao


THIS!!! I can't really say any more.. Of course it's my own opinion but I would feel so bad getting money for my friends, even if they are just pixels.. I am happy if I can brighten someone's day by giving them a dreamie, that's enough for me tbh.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 29, 2020)

Kyneria said:


> Oh I don't mean the amiibos, but for example the character I saw being sold, who was Audie and as such there is no possibility of an amiibo card
> 
> More like in game items for real money, I said illegal but I meant more like against their terms of service? Sorry English isn't my first language


Oh you're totally fine- I think that would be way more... suspect, especially if they're like "limited time distribution" items (like eggs for example). I still don't think it's illegal persay because it is an exchange between two games that Nintendo sold. Nintendo owns the intellectual property, but not the actual physical property, or the contents therein outside of copyright so basically... 
you can totally sell your villagers for actual money & not be taken to court, but that doesn't mean Nintendo won't suspend or deactivate your account if they find out you sold Raymond for $1000 dollars LOL. So like you said, it's probably against the terms of service & could totally get you banned.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 29, 2020)

im actually really grateful that I haven't run into any issues with villager trading. I got all my dreamies now and the 2 I didn't have amiibos of (judy and sherb) were both really nice deals.

with sherb I did a 1:1 for him using marshal, and with judy an endlessly sweet soul on nookazon declined my 150 nook ticket offer and took it down to 50nmt because they felt bad. I know I've probably been very lucky, but it's nice to know not everyone is out to rip you off.

I do think I'm noticing most villagers (aside from raymond, rip raymond gang) going down quite a bit. on the peak of her hype train, audie was worth craploads but now she seems to be slowly simmering down
P.S: it feels super weird talking about villager trading, it feels like... half-animal-half-human-trafficking lol


----------



## Hatcher (Apr 29, 2020)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Oh you're totally fine- I think that would be way more... suspect, especially if they're like "limited time distribution" items (like eggs for example). I still don't think it's illegal persay because it is an exchange between two games that Nintendo sold. Nintendo owns the intellectual property, but not the actual physical property, or the contents therein outside of copyright so basically...
> you can totally sell your villagers for actual money & not be taken to court, but that doesn't mean Nintendo won't suspend or deactivate your account if they find out you sold Raymond for $1000 dollars LOL. So like you said, it's probably against the terms of service & could totally get you banned.



Yeah. "Real world trading", as it is called in other games that have a virtual economy (like WoW and Runescape), is often strictly against the game rules and can get you permanently banned. Obviously gaming companies don't like it when some schmuck playing their game is making actual money off it, which is money that they aren't getting.

That being said, I've never heard of it being a legal issue.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 29, 2020)

If you have time, patience, and don’t mind time traveling, TagBackTV on YouTube has a video and Google Doc that explains how to best use the campsite to increase your odds of finding the villager you want. It took me 4 hours to find Raymond but better than searching a mystery island or battling in an auction against people that somehow have thousands of NMT. Now I have my dream villagers and I’ve been able to relax again now that I’ve gone back to playing the game a day at a time. The search seemed worth it to me. Everyone is different though.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 29, 2020)

I had this problem when I was looking for my dreamy, Coco. I only had 10 NMT to trade (I saved up Bells for her and wanted to use that), and I saw outrageous prices for 50-100 NMT, and the more popular villagers went for 100+, I even saw Raymond for 3000 NMT! I was thinking to myself, how in the _world _do people gather up this much NMT from the time this game started? We've only had it for a month! Besides, I'd much rather use an excess amount of NMT to gather resources. Nonetheless, I bought a lot of NMT that night, and someone always outbid me each auction I was in (I gathered like 50 in one night). I eventually got a kind-hearted person selling Coco for cheap in IGB, but I was left with so much excess NMT (half of which I used to gather materials), all I could think to myself was, does it really take _this much?_


----------

